
One Second Every Day - jdwittenauer
http://www.johnwittenauer.net/one-second-every-day/
======
binalpatel
I used the app daily for a full year at one point, and really loved it.

Rewatching it - 6 minutes for an entire year, was amazing. You forget so much
as time goes on, having those seconds spark memory upon memory is more than
worth it.

